# speaker question



## hockeyguy9 (Dec 27, 2014)

Since I've moved to my new digs, I no longer have room for my Vanderstein 1B's. Love the sound, but theyre just too big for the space I have. I've had the chance to listen to my buddies' Energy CF-50's and thought they sounded good, albeit at his house. I also have another bud who has the old Energy Reference RC series and wants to sell them. Another option is the SVS Prime series towers. Thoughts on these? They are all narrow enough to fit my space. Any towers can't be more than 8" wide. If there is a bookshelf that I should consider, I would. I have some stands in the storage I can dig out. Thoughts???


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Other than just mentioning a couple of speakers...what is your budget for two speakers?


----------



## hockeyguy9 (Dec 27, 2014)

$1,000 max! Ideally, I'd like to be around 700, however, I understand that a few hundred can mean a world of difference in quality, hence the $1,000 max budget. Thanks!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well if you like good quality & ID prices, Chane (Jon or Craig) should have your ear. The Arx line is worthy & A5rx-c is soon to be released:

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-loudspeakers

and this close out bookshelf is a steal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Swan-D2-1se-stand-monitor-in-Birdseye-Maple-PAIR-/171429216516?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item27e9fa4104#ht_861wt_996


The Prime series is garnering some good reviews, Sonnie speaks highly of them & I trust his ears. Both of these companies are trusted sponsors.


----------



## hockeyguy9 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm intrigued by the Chane's. Thanks for the tip! Anyone else have an option, opinion, etc?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have always liked KEF speakers.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-6-1/2-inch-floorstanding-speaker-each/1.html


----------



## hockeyguy9 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Charlie! They look good. but just a little too wide, especially with the base being so large. Too much to type as to why, but they just won't work. Thank you again.....Rob


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

I 2nd the Chane speakers and would also be looking at Ascend Acoustics offerings as well.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

I have had Totem Acoustics on my audition list for a long time, partly because of their smaller size - http://totemacoustic.com/en/hi-fi/columns/. Have read excellent reviews on them and they are very nice looking and almost all of them are less than 8" wide.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS Prime tower speakers at $499 each get rave reviews.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

hockeyguy9 said:


> Thanks Charlie! They look good. but just a little too wide, especially with the base being so large. Too much to type as to why, but they just won't work. Thank you again.....Rob


Sorry, I didn't look at dimensions.
You did specify 8" or less


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://m.jbl.com/products/STUDIO~570_JBL_US?sCatId=cat140013&skuId=STUDIO 570BK_JBL_US
These are 8-7/16. They review good too. I want to listen to the 590's.


----------



## hockeyguy9 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys! Some of you offered some options that are more than 8" wide. Due to the limited space, I must stay under the 8" mark. Some of the motion series from Martin Logan fit but not sure of the sound as I haven't heard them yet, and they would be either bookshelves or deeply discounted motion 20's. I do like the idea of a ribbon or flat panel tweeter. I don't mind a slight "u" on a frequency curve as opposed to being completely flat or neutral. However, the horn style tweeters seemed a little fatiguing the last time I've heard them, but that was quite awhile ago. Maybe the technology has changed? At any rate, being a former drummer, my preferred sound may be somewhat askew? just thought I'd throw some additional quantifying information out there. Again, all of you responding with such good information is much appreciated!


----------

